# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الخواطر والقصة القصيرة >  قنوات إباحية عربية

## ملاك الحب

*< هذه إحدى القصص التي كتبتها سابقا و أخترتها لكم لتلقوا عليها نظرة فاحصة و لتبدو فيها رايكم >

نادى الأب على إبنه : يا وليد أنا ذاهب بعد قليل لصلاة العصر بالمسجد..ألا تريد أن ترافقني ؟؟ خرج صوت فاتر من الغرفة القريبة مجيبا : إذهب لوحدك يا أبي ..فأنا مشغوول الأن و لديّ ما أفعله ..تساءل الأبّ في نفسه : ما الذي يمكن أن يعطّل إبني عن مرافقتي للصلاة بالمسجد ؟؟..دخل الأب الغرفة فوجد إبنه مستلق على أريكة مقابلة ممسكا باليد الأولى أداة التحكم عن بعد و باليد الأخرى المحمول الذي أهداه إيّاه قبل أسابيع ...قال الأبّ و هو يرى إبنه غير مبال بوجوده : ماذا تفعل هنا ..أهذا ما يشغلك و فيما ترفع صوت التلفاز و ماذا تشاهد ؟؟ إستدار الأب نحو التلفاز ثمّ صاح فجأة : قناة إباحية ..يا ولد ..
أي قناة إباحية تتحدّث عنها يا أبي ؟؟أنا الأن أستمع للموسيقى و أتمتع بمشاهدة الفيديو كليبات الرائعة ..
فيديو كليبات و رائعة أيضا؟؟ صاح الاب : أهذا ما يمنعك عن الإستماع إليّ و يجعلك تتقاعس عن الذهاب معي للصلاة بالمسجد؟؟ تشاهد هذه القناة العربية التي لا تختلف عن القناة الإباحية في شيء ..إبتعد ..قال الأب هذا ثم دفع إبنه عنه في إنزعاج شديد و أخذ مكانا له إلى جواره ثم إفتّك منه جهاز التحكّم عن بعد و قال : إذن أدمنت على مشاهدة هذه القناة العربية السيّئة و التي تعرض على مدار الساعة الفيديو كليبات الخليعة و الفاضحة ..تحاول أن تختار من ألأغاني أخلّها بالأخلاق لتعرضها و لتأسرك أنت و غيرك بها و لتعود الفائدة لها و لغيرها بعد ذلك و من يكون الخاسر هنا ..أنت و غيرك من مدمني هذه الأغاني الغربية و هذه الأغاني العربية الهابطة التي تكون فيها النساء شبه عاريات و تكون العورات فيها مكشوفة هذا زيادة على الأعلانات و الإشهارات التي تمرّ في كلّ مرّة و تُشعِر النفس بالخزي و العار..قد عرفوا كيف يسيطرون عليك و على أمثالك و قد إستعملوا أقذر السبل في إطعامك سمّهم ممزوجا بالعسل الذي تحبّه ..أتعرف مغبّة هذا كلّه ؟؟ إنّما هذه طرق ملتوية لخلخلة القيم و المبادئ و المفاهيم عند المشاهد و المستمع المتلّقي و زعزعة الأخلاق و العقيدة القويمة...ألا تعرف الذنوب التي تقترفها و أنت تنظر أو تستمع إلى مثل هذه القذارت ..ألا تعمل حسابا لآخرتك؟؟
نظر الرجل إلى ولده وجده غير مهتّم بالإستماع إليه و لا يزال يهتزّ لنغمات الأغنية التي تعرض ويقوم بتمتمة كلماتها ..صاح الأب في إبنه بغلظة : أو تحفظ كلمات هذه الأغنية المنحطّة و لا تريد أن تخصص وقتا لتحفظ بعضا من الأيات البيّنات و تتدّبر في كتاب الله العزيز؟؟ما بالك تخاطبني هكذا يا أبي ..هذا شيء عادي جدا ..و أيضا أنا لست صغيرا ..لتقول لي إفعل تلك و لا تفعل هذه ..أنا الأن راشد و أعرف جدا ما أفعله ..و كل ما تكلمتَ عنه لا يدلّ إلا أنّك لا تعايش هذا العصرأبدا  فقد أعطيت الأمور أكثر من حقّها وتوّغلّت في طريق غير الطريق المطلوب..و يبدو أن مستواك التعليمي المتدّني هو السبب..فما نفع هذا الكلام الأن..أنت تحاول أن تضطلع بدور المرشد و الواعظ لي ...و أنا في غنى عن ذلك كله ...أنا أتسلّى الأن  و هذا من حقّي ..و لا يمكنك أن تفرض عليّ أي شيء ..من فضلك أريد متابعة المشاهدة بدون إزعاج منك و أرجوك تفهمّ موقفي ...قال وليد دون أن يحيد بنظره عن شاشة التلفاز ..
إمتدّت يد الوالد  فصفع إبنه و قال له في حرقة : أهكذا تخاطب والدك ..أهذا ما تعلمته يا ولد؟؟همهم الأب ثم تابع في تحسّر شديد:أرجو أن تعيد هذه الصفعة إليك رشدك و أن تبقي فيك بعض الحياء عندما تتكلّم إلى أبيك الذي لا يريد لك إلا كلّ خير و لا يبحث عن شيء
في هذه الدنيا سوى مصلحتك...ثمّ ما هذه الكتابات التي تمرّ تحت بين الحين و الأخر ؟.أخذ الأب يقرأ بعناية  فيما كان وليد شديد الإنزعاج من تطّفل أبيه و من صفعته القوّيه التي توّرد لها خدّاه..قرأ الأب الجملة | هاي شباب هاي بنات ما هي أخباركم ..أنا وليد  و عمري 16 سنة أبحث عن  فتاة  ظريفة جذّابة نبيهة و أكثر شيء متفتّحة للتحدّث معها على الخاص ..باااي أحبّكم .. و أُتبع بعد هذا جملة | لن يسمح بعرض أي كلام خارج أو ذو دلالة إباحية على شاشتنا...
إلتفت الأب لإبنه و أبدى صرامة شديدة و هو يأمر إبنه أن يناوله المحمول ...أعطاه وليد الجهاز مكرها و بقي ليسمع كلمات أبيه التي نزلت مفاجئة جدا له :منذ اليوم إنسى هذا المحمول و إنسى هذه القناة و مثيلاتها ..قد علمت اليوم ما يكفيني لأعرف كيف سأتعامل معك مستقبلا ..منذ اليوم لن تشاهد بالتلفاز إلا القنوات التي سأحددّها أنا و سيتمّ حذف بقية القنوات الأخرى ولن تخرج من المنزل بدون إذن أمّك في غيابي و إذني عند وجودي و طبعا لن ترافق أبدا أي شخص ممّن تخرج معهم عادة أمّا بخصوص النقود و غيرها فسأتصرّف أنا بمجملها ..لن يكون لك مصروف بعد الأن إلا إذا رأيت منك ما يعجبني ..كل يوم سيكون عليك أن ترافقني إلى الصلاة بالمسجد و تأدي معي الصلوات الخمس دون أن تبدي أي تقاعس أو تهاون في الإتيان بها ..و إلا فسيكون عقابي لك شديدا ..و الأيام آتية بيننا و ستعرف فعلا معنى والدك و ستتذوّق طعما أخر للأيام القادمة ..عسى أن تتعض من كل هذا  و يعود إليك عقلك و تعترف بأخطائك..كان عليّ أن أفعل هذا معك منذ زمن ..لكن لا بأس لن يفوتتني شيء ..هيّا إنهض الأن و أسرع لتتوضأ و تلحق الصلاة معي بالمسجد ..و إيّاك أن تبدي أي إسياء أو تذّمر ..فهذا من الأشياء التي ستتعوّد عليها سريعا في المستقبل ..*

----------


## نسيم الأنس

سيدي ملاك الحب ...

قنوات اباحية جديدة نثرت العار في مجتمعنا العربي وياللأسف ..كثير من الشباب اتجه اليها ... أهكذا يريدوننا أن نتقدم !! .. أهكذا يريدوننا أن نصبح نحن الأفضل وهم يتجهون بنا .. ويسعون بجهد جهيد لإثارة شبابنا .. يالحسافتنا ...


  دمت رائعاً يا ملاك الحب .. وأشكرك على موضوعك الذي أثر بيا كثيراً 

 دمت بخير

----------


## ملاك الحب

مساء الحب  :: 

أخي نسيم  ألأنس 
ألف شكر لك على مرورك الجميل و على كلامك الدقيق 
إنما أردت بهذا الموضوع أن أسلّط الضوء على هذا النقطة و على هذا فقد حدت عن مسار البنية الأاصلية للقصة و عن بنيتها الفنية المعروفة فجاء الموضوع شبه مباشر و فيه خطاب توجيهي بعيد عن شفافية القصة المتعارف عليها و لكنه عبّر عن مأساة حقيقية لا يمكن التغافل عنها أبدا ..
دمت سليما بعيدا عن كل سوء أخي ..و سعيد جدا بمصافحتك و برؤية إسمك هنا ..و بإنتظارك في كتاباتي القادمة القصصية..

بالحب نلتقي و بالحب نفترق :: 
سمسم

----------


## ابن البلد

دلوقتي بعد مرور أربع سنين علي الموضوع ده ومواضيع غيرة كتيرة مش بس هنا في المنتدى في الجرائد والصحف والمجلان والتلفزيون نفسه 
السؤال هل فعلا الكلام بيجيب نتيجة؟ هل فعلا الكلام والرفض والإعتراض ؟ بيحل المشكلة ؟ أو حتى بيقلل المشكلة ؟
مش عارف أنا حاسس أنه بيزيد المشكلة مش أكتر  ::(:

----------

